# Level 39 rap



## Stranger (27/5/21)

Yo Yo I am on level 39
don't know how cause it took some time
So here I am on ecigssa
it's the place I like to play

I SAY WHAT I LIKE AND I GET MY OWN WAY

You feelin me homie




drops the mike.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (28/5/21)

That's almost as bad as our Eurovision entry!

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Stranger (28/5/21)

Nothing and I mean nothing could be as bad as UK's Eurovision entries, you have a sad sad history.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/5/21)

Stranger said:


> Yo Yo I am on level 39
> don't know how cause it took some time
> So here I am on ecigsa
> it's the place I like to play
> ...



And that is why your handle is "STRANGER".....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (28/5/21)

Sad really, just sad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (28/5/21)

Stranger said:


> Nothing and I mean nothing could be as bad as UK's Eurovision entries, you have a sad sad history.


The reason being in all fairness most of the other countries actually take it seriously and enter the best song that has come out of that country that year while no artist that wants to have any credibility out the UK would ever enter, we watch it as a comedy show and the weird thing is even though ours is usually the worst song it actually makes us appreciate how great we are at producing musical talent because lets face it nearly every song in the Eurovision is a pile of sh*t! We have never usually even heard of our artist before and for obvious reasons are not heard of again afterwards, who the hell was he?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (30/5/21)

I have to kill all jedi now. I'm on level 66 

Yeah, lame joke, I know.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (30/5/21)

Timwis said:


> The reason being in all fairness most of the other countries actually take it seriously and enter the best song that has come out of that country that year while no artist that wants to have any credibility out the UK would ever enter, we watch it as a comedy show and the weird thing is even though ours is usually the worst song it actually makes us appreciate how great we are at producing musical talent because lets face it nearly every song in the Eurovision is a pile of sh*t! We have never usually even heard of our artist before and for obvious reasons are not heard of again afterwards, who the hell was he?



Not all is bad. These guys are legends!


----------



## Paul33 (30/5/21)

zadiac said:


> I have to kill all jedi now. I'm on level 66
> 
> Yeah, lame joke, I know.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (23/6/21)

Yo Yo here comes verse 2
Yeah that's right I am rapping at you

The mods said, you been naughty, so we are skipping level 40
we gonna up ya to ....... level 41
so behave yourself or we'll take away your fun 
So keep on posting that crappy humour
we heard you were old but that's just a rumour
you know your mechs but you are just a consumer

So I said to them, hey I don't do the stinkie
I came here and learned about electrickery
watts and volts and ohms and stuff
about battery safety, you can never know enough

So rap with me come on ek se
Come on over to ECIGSSA

(drops the mike, walks off stage, grabs a beer in one hand and a buttock in the other)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (23/6/21)

Stranger said:


> Yo Yo here comes verse 2
> Yeah that's right I am rapping at you
> 
> The mods said, you been naughty, so we are skipping level 40
> ...



Yeah, yeah. And next comes Level 42 and you’ll be doing some 80s jazz funk stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GSM500 (23/6/21)

Timwis said:


> The reason being in all fairness most of the other countries actually take it seriously and enter the best song that has come out of that country that year while no artist that wants to have any credibility out the UK would ever enter, we watch it as a comedy show and the weird thing is even though ours is usually the worst song it actually makes us appreciate how great we are at producing musical talent because lets face it nearly every song in the Eurovision is a pile of sh*t! We have never usually even heard of our artist before and for obvious reasons are not heard of again afterwards, who the hell was he?


You make it sound like it was the driving force behind Brexit.


----------



## Stranger (23/6/21)

You could be on to something there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (23/6/21)

Finished the beer, unstuck the buttock and ran back on stage

I found an Intake OG, it's the right one for me
So I wrapped me a coil ... came out at .3
I loaded it in and then made me a mix
menthol and stuff and it made it Minty

Ice Ice baby doo doo, doo doo, dodo, dodo
Ice Ice baby

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/6/21)

Stranger said:


> Finished the beer, unstuck the buttock and ran back on stage
> 
> I found an Intake OG, it's the right one for me
> So I wrapped me a coil ... came out at .3
> ...


I need to bleach my eyes

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (23/6/21)

This is like Snoop Waggy Waggy Dog Tail or whatever is name is! He does "Just Eat" adverts in the UK now, he will never be able to go back to his homies ever again after that and be took seriously!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (24/1/22)

I got me 3000 posts and they treat me like a *****
They gave a me a hike up to level 46
Went to a vape meet and got me a prize
Chocolate biscuit it is and it's just my size

So remember to post and to hit those likes
and maybe you too will get a quick hike

"hands mike to @DavyH "

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (31/3/22)

Yoh Yoh

Came back to this thread
rocking like Judge Dread
Changing the forum knocked my level so low
I feel like I am in slo-mo
LV 14 is now what it claims
I think my levels have been chopped up and maimed
So how did this happen, this topic is hot

It's the new look forum ,,, that's what

(puts mike in pocket intending to steal it)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/3/22)

Stranger said:


> Yoh Yoh
> 
> Came back to this thread
> rocking like Judge Dread
> ...


Well you're still beating me ... I'm now on "Leven"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (31/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Well you're still beating me ... I'm now on "Leven"



Mmmm, I just do not have the heart to tell @Stranger he is actually stuck on level 14...

I will probably get demoted again, to level 1 this time just for posting thsi.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/3/22)

Raindance said:


> Mmmm, I just do not have the heart to tell @Stranger he is actually stuck on level 14...
> 
> I will probably get demoted again, to level 1 this time just for posting thsi.
> 
> Regards


You an' me both ... level 1 here we come

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (23/6/22)

What's up with you bro
It's like I'm on a go slow
It's taken me ages to fill up these pages

I keep posting content
cause I like "the likes"
it makes me feel better
fills me with delight

I talk about vapin
while they are all hatin 
man ' I kicked the habit
while you still inhabit
that world that is stinking
while the planet is sinking

I got me 3 seasons
for all the right reasons
it's just so obscene, I'm on level 15
for your own reasons ,,, your still in between.

(SC, HK,SV, HM, all stand up)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/6/22)

You were on thirty-nine
You liked to wine and dine
They knocked you to the floor
And dropped you with twenty-four

We all dropped a notch
Call it a site upgrade botch
Your level don't make you
No need to feel blue

Keep enjoying the flavour
Never let your resolve waver
Wick it up like a king
And watch me run out of rhyming

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/6/22)

ECIGSSA rap-off is on its way to a good start
with @ivc_mixer following short behind a grumpy old fart
with busting tunes from the guy named @Stranger 
feeling that his level is now in danger
as @DarthBranMuffin tries what he can
but clearly he came here without a plan
ever hear of a place called the apology thread
me'think that is where I'll now head...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------

